# Two more rescues this week-end



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

It is hard to believe that we have gotten two more rescues this week-end. 
We now add to our foster list a young boy of 3 that has been surrendered by his family. The woman works long hours, has 2 kids and a sick mother to care for and no time for the boy named Buddy.
The second one is a puppy that was confiscated from a couple coming from Tiajuana, Mexico. They intended to use her for breeding. It is a 9 WEEK old female and will join all the puppies at Judy's home after it is at a vets for a few days, to be sure it isnt ill or contagious.
I dont have pics of the puppy yet, but sending in Buddy's pic.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Buddy is very handsome! I hope he will find his furever home soon.

Mexican puppy mills are a big problem in California, aren't they?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- this is so out of control. I can't believe how many are now in rescue. We need to hold another rescue raffle just to help support these new fluffs.

Judy obviously has her hands full with the puppies and Moms and now another puppy. Thank goodness the little one from Tijuana was confiscated and will not be made into a breeder. 9 weeks is soooooooo young.

When you have time, please give us an update on Pal. And if you need anything I can do for these sweet little ones, you know that all you need to do is ask me.

Hugs to all the wonderful people that help with the rescues.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow...just wow... it's overwhelming really...


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Edie, if you want these posted on this site, just send me the info or links to petfinder ads and I'll tweak em like I did before... the more places they are seen, the better chances of someone finding their perfect new family member


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Gosh, it just never ends does it. Thank goodness, there people like you and others out there to help these precious little ones. I will try and help out more financially as soon as possible.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Darn, it is so heartbreaking to see so many innocent pups going through this. I always think about all the fluff babies who thought they had forever homes ... and, then these precious angels are sent someplace else. 

And, I have a difficult time wondering how BYB can be so mean spirited, selfish, and ignorant. I just wish there was some way to stop this crap once and for all. 

I wonder if well know behaviorists/trainers are making an effort to help do something about this. I'm thinking of Victoria Stillwell ( I love her ) and Cesar Milan, as examples. I guess they are making an effort to do something ... but, I don't know.

Edie, Buddy is so precious. I'm sure he is going to find a wonderful home.

Thank you a million times over, Edie, for all you do to resuce these precious and innocent angels. You are an Earth Angel to so, so many innocent creatures. Bless you. :tender::smootch:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

It is so hard to believe someone would give there pup up. It would be like giving one of your kids up.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

He is so beautiful. What's his name? People really must be against the wall to give up some of the amazing Malts we've seen lately. It's beyond sad.:smcry:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Man, I hope all these rescues get loving forever homes soon. Buddy is such a cutie pie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll never understand people what a dorable little guy, i hope he gets a forever home soon. 
You wouldn't believe all the dogs that come across the Yuma borders, they try and sell them:huh: 9 weeks is soooo young


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have more info on the gal surrending Buddy. I guess her Mom is terminally ill now and all focus is on her. This gal also has two small boys and working full time. I trully think she was doing this for Buddy and feeling bad that he was not getting the love and attention he should be getting. Everyone deals with things differantly . 
Thanks for all the support from everyone.
I think we will need to get some of our rescues placed into homes before taking on many more, if any more rescues at this point. 
Adding what we have just on the West Coast now, is 28 in rescue. Foster homes are full too, but I have had some new ones come on board.
Everyone has been so good and helpful sending donations and items to help out. Cant say thank-you enough. Hugs,Edie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Buddy is just so adorable, he'll get his forever home soon. A little 9 week old puppy being smuggled across the border for breeding is just so sad and she is way to young to be away from her mommy. I agree with Lynn we need another raffle.


----------

